# Freshwater crocodile



## CarsonS01 (Nov 1, 2010)

I have always wanted to keep a freshwater croc but I don't know where to start looking for a permit or what is required for the permit in nsw. Any help on this topic would be much appreciated thanks


----------



## beeman (Nov 1, 2010)

Not allowed to be kept in NSW


----------



## slim6y (Nov 1, 2010)

Nor Qld without a wildlife farming license (http://www.derm.qld.gov.au/register/p01079aa.pdf ) or zoo license.


----------



## CarsonS01 (Nov 2, 2010)

What if you have an exhibitions licence or demonstrators licence if they have them in nsw


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Nov 2, 2010)

carsonS01- very hard to get and cost a whole lot more the a basic licence


----------



## CarsonS01 (Nov 2, 2010)

Im not too worryed about the cost at the moment but for now I am trying to find out what permit I need then I will save up the money for it


----------



## bally (Nov 2, 2010)

CarsonS01 said:


> Im not too worryed about the cost at the moment but for now I am trying to find out what permit I need then I will save up the money for it



need more than just the cash to get a dem license. very hard to get these days


----------



## CarsonS01 (Nov 2, 2010)

Yea I thought it wouldnt be as simple as a normal reptile licence and I have a good knowledge of reptiles and handling them and think I will be able to pass any tests and have the appropriate setup required


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Nov 2, 2010)

go to the DSE website, they should be able to help, just give 'em a call and inquire,
cheers,
Scott


----------



## CarsonS01 (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone you have all been very helpful in this topic


----------



## baxtor (Nov 2, 2010)

AnimalCollector6 said:


> go to the DSE website, they should be able to help, just give 'em a call and inquire,
> cheers,
> Scott


DSE are not going to be of much use to somebody in NSW.


----------



## girdheinz (Nov 3, 2010)

http://www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0005/121559/exhibition-of-animals-guide.pdf

Gird


----------

